# Luks aktzepiert Passphrase nicht



## blade runner (9. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze Kubuntu (Ubuntu 8.04.1) und seit Kernel 2.6.24-22-generic aktzeptiert Grub meine Passphrase nicht mehr.

Mit den 21er Kernel kann ich problemlos booten.

Eigentlich habe ich gehofft, dass sich das mit der nächsten Kernelversion erledigt hat... das war Heute 

Kann wer helfen? Ich finde irgendwie gar nichts passendes im Netz.


----------

